# I don't think I'm ever going to be happy



## sarah514 (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't like to dwell on the negative on this site, but I guess I'm just having one of those days. I can't remember what I was like before this, but i remember being effortlessly happy, at least I think. I was naive to the world, and I actually appreciate my DP in this sense, by giving me such insight. I know I'll never be the person I used to be, DP changes you; it changes your perception of yourself and the world. I have many ideas of what I think will make me happy -a healthy relationship, a successful career but I guess it seems I'm just living waiting for the day to love life again.

It's not so much DP that I attribute my unhappiness to. I've completely accepted it after all these years, and in all honesty it isn't even that bad. I think my unhappiness stems from the type of person I've become. As cliche as it sounds, I don't live in the moment, and I'm not grateful at all. No matter how many times I remind myself how lucky I am or to just enjoy life -I can't. I simply don't like who I've become, or maybe I've finally realized who I was all along. I think what troubles me most is I don't know if once my DP fully fades if I'll still be this way.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2012)

that was good thanks for sharing... it has changed all of us


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

no it will not and if you ever think it is it means ur dp hasnt fully faded away


----------



## Nathaniel1029 (Feb 20, 2013)

sarah514 said:


> I don't like to dwell on the negative on this site, but I guess I'm just having one of those days. I can't remember what I was like before this, but i remember being effortlessly happy, at least I think. I was naive to the world, and I actually appreciate my DP in this sense, by giving me such insight. I know I'll never be the person I used to be, DP changes you; it changes your perception of yourself and the world. I have many ideas of what I think will make me happy -a healthy relationship, a successful career but I guess it seems I'm just living waiting for the day to love life again.
> 
> It's not so much DP that I attribute my unhappiness to. I've completely accepted it after all these years, and in all honesty it isn't even that bad. I think my unhappiness stems from the type of person I've become. As cliche as it sounds, I don't live in the moment, and I'm not grateful at all. No matter how many times I remind myself how lucky I am or to just enjoy life -I can't. I simply don't like who I've become, or maybe I've finally realized who I was all along. I think what troubles me most is I don't know if once my DP fully fades if I'll still be this way.


----------



## Nathaniel1029 (Feb 20, 2013)

Come on cheer up! I have panic disorder and go through minor periods of what your going through and I can honestly say that there is something to pull you out it's friends family and God I know dp can change that and sometimes its hard to comprehend of him but I honestly try my best whenever I'm in this state of panic just hold on to what you think will make you happy! I'll pray for you.


----------

